# Audio for 942 Question



## SammyC (Apr 15, 2005)

I've been getting alot of good information from this forum. I was hoping someone could help explain to me how the audio is transferred to say a 2nd tv ( using tv2 input and is also a Standard definition tv ) from the 942 receiver. My 2nd tv is in my room and it won't be near my 942 receiver or my avr. I'm still somewhat a newbie when it comes to all these connections. I understand that I will be using my optical output from my 942 and pumping that through my avr for tv1's sound ( hdtv ) because my surround sound is in the same room. Does the cable running my from receiver to the 2nd tv2 also have regular plain analog audio that I would just hear through the tv's speakers? HELP!

SammyC :eek2:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The audio is carried over the coax cable to your SD television.


----------



## SammyC (Apr 15, 2005)

Mark - Thanks for the quick reply. I thought it was something simple like that. I guess I'm just excited to start using the 942. I'm still on Voom today and never got the 2nd tv hooked up in the 2 years I was with them. April 30th - my E*installer comes out and hopefully I won't have to buy any extra cables. My TV uses DVI so should I buy a cable that connects the 942's hdmi connection to my tv's dvi input or do you think the installer will have it with him? The salesperson told me that I would have the Dish500 so does that also include the DishProPlus LNB? What is a LNB anyway? I heard you talking about it for less cables all over the place on another thread. I also have an off-air antenna that I used w/ Voom to pick up my digital locals for HD/SD( depended on the station broadcasting in HD )
I just have tons of questions and want to make sure I have the guy come back several times.
Thanks again,
SammyC


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 942 comes with an HDMI to DVI cable in the box. the LNB is the part that attches to the arm of the satellite dish that receives the signals reflected from the dish surface. The cable connects to the LNB and then runs to either a switch or to your receiver(s). The installer should have everything needed to get you installed.


----------



## SammyC (Apr 15, 2005)

Mark,

Thanks again. I know my questions are basic but your answers help me piece it all together in my mind. As I said before, I'm still a novice but learning quite quickly. :grin: Now I just have to figure out the best place for the installer to drill a hole in the wall so that I can feed the coax cable through. One other question and maybe this depends on location but I was told I was getting a Dish500 for the America's Everything pak. Is there any reason that I would need the SuperDish? And do you think there is any reason that my off air antenna that I used for hd locals and sd locals from Voom would work for the 942 in the OTA input?
Sorry to keep bugging you. 

SammyC


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

sammy there is no reason for a super dish unless your locals come off of there or if you decide to subscribe to international programming that comes off of the super dish. and the same voom ant should work with the 942 ota input. its all the same. but be forewarned dish cannot guarentee over the air reception quality. like how voom tryed doing.


----------



## SammyC (Apr 15, 2005)

gb- your point will be noted. I get excellent quality right now from my ota. Alot of the times, they even come in HD. It just depends I guess if they (the local afilliates) are broadcasting in HD to begin with. That is good news that I will be able to use it w/ the 942. Since I don't need a SuperDish, I think most of my questions are answered. You guys are extremely helpful. Let's hope they make use of the Voom satellite and upgrade us to a LNB that would take in all 3 satellite locations, 61.5,110,119 from 1 dish. Wouldn't that be cool? Then we could have more HD w/out waiting until Mpeg4 comes out. I guess that is just wishful thinking on my part. I'm sure Dish wouldn't do that for us.  although they should. 

SammyC


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

SammyC said:


> 61.5,110,119 from 1 dish


That will never happen - the spread is too wide.

Exception: EXPENSIVE toroidal dishes that require special LNBFs. Hard to install, too.


----------



## SammyC (Apr 15, 2005)

Simon-
Do you think I will be able to get reception w/ Dish? I'm in a condo and currently have a clear path to the voom satelitte at 61.5 - I know I need a clear path to the southern hemisphere to receive the 110 and 119 satellites however my situation is unique. My patio (deck) faces to the south. How far to the right or west would my new Dish have to be from my original setup for 61.5? Will it be about a foot difference where I could have the new dish in the same place and angle it more to the southwest or do you think it would be a hole turn of my body or a 3 foot turn? If its a big turn to the west then the building I reside in becomes an obstacle. I'm on the 1st floor and its a 7-story building. I don't know if you can picture it but I'm hoping its just a small turn and upwards. Otherwise I'm screwed.

SammyC


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sammy - that question is almost impossible for us to make a guess at. I do have a question about finding a location for the installed to drill a hole - why don't you just use the existing Voom cable that you have running in? Connect it to a DPP Twin LNB with a DP separator, and you're set for the 942.


----------



## SammyC (Apr 15, 2005)

Mark,

I'm hoping that the installer can use the coax cable I have in place for the Voom setup. That definately would make things easy. Let me get this straight... I just have the installer disconnect it from the Voom dish and connect it to their DP500 ( I hope he brings out the other things I need.) ?? I think I was talking before about the hole to drill for the coax that has to run from the 942 to my 2nd tv2 standard def tv which is located in my room. I'm trying to figure out the best place to run a cable that won't look bad to the eye. Also, I was looking at the connections from your review of the 942 and the pictures had me trying to figure out how everything was going to go together. I'm still a little lost to tell you the truth. Very good review btw.

SammyC :hurah:


----------



## BustAGroove (Apr 21, 2005)

On the fence about the 942...I know it has the multi-tuners but since the audio comes through the coax I wouldn't be able to make use of my digitial coax or optical for my AVR 5.1 system upstairs. I could only get 5.1/6.1 on one AVR/TV, correct?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The HD side (TV1) has the digital audio outputs. The SD side (TV2) has only analog audio outputs.


----------



## BustAGroove (Apr 21, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The HD side (TV1) has the digital audio outputs. The SD side (TV2) has only analog audio outputs.


Thanks for the quick response. I was afraid of this -- .puts me back on the Charter Cable "fence".


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Mark , 

I am having trouble receiving any sat channel in dolby digital . I receive my local ota cbs channel in full dolby digital but not any sat channel. I have tried swapping tuners and even reseting the box but it makes no difference, no dolby digital. This is the same exact setup I had with my 921 and it worked fine for it and the 721 that was before it. I am in single mode with pip . I even have shared mode enabled . Is there something I need to do to make this work or is this software related?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

BustAGroove said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I was afraid of this -- .puts me back on the Charter Cable "fence".


How are you going to get digital audio to another room? I wouldn't think that'd be very standard.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mike - if you're using PIP, you should read my Bug Report tracking thread. There's currently a bug with PIP and DD audio. A front panel reset cures it until you bring up PIP again while tuned to a DD 5.1 station.


----------



## BustAGroove (Apr 21, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> How are you going to get digital audio to another room? I wouldn't think that'd be very standard.


Yeah, I didn't think about the "audio" issue until after the fact.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Mike - if you're using PIP, you should read my Bug Report tracking thread. There's currently a bug with PIP and DD audio. A front panel reset cures it until you bring up PIP again while tuned to a DD 5.1 station.


 Thanks , it worked and I can now hear dolby digital again on my hd tv. I wonder if I should just keep it in dual mode in order not to get off the main tuner again? Then of course I couldn't see my ota stations on the computer room tv. Maybe they will fix this soon and it won't be an issue any longer.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It'll be fixed soon. I have to say that I am blown away at how fast 942 programmers get things fixed that pop up. They've been the most responsive group that I've dealt with.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It'll be fixed soon. I have to say that I am blown away at how fast 942 programmers get things fixed that pop up. They've been the most responsive group that I've dealt with.


Now those are encouraging words indeed.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Believe me, I don't use them lightly either, after 921 experiences...


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi there,

I'm also a Voomer awaiting death next week. I'm set up for my 942/811 install for 04/30, but I have a "basic" question. When I use the "in-house" coax going from the 942 to tv2, can I put a splitter in on the way so I can slave another tv to tv2?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You bet. I've got a 4 way splitter in my line so that I can watch my 942 output whereever I am in the house.


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for your info.


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You bet. I've got a 4 way splitter in my line so that I can watch my 942 output whereever I am in the house.


Mark, are you able to watch 4 different programs on 4 different televisions at once?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

In a manner of speaking, but that's because I'm modulating the output signals from two 942s, and a 921 onto my basic cable line that's running to the other televisions, so in essence, 4 different things can be watched at once. 

But, what I was referring to there was splitting the line 4 ways to 4 televisions, so that the 942 output can be watched anywhere.


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> In a manner of speaking, but that's because I'm modulating the output signals from two 942s, and a 921 onto my basic cable line that's running to the other televisions, so in essence, 4 different things can be watched at once.
> 
> But, what I was referring to there was splitting the line 4 ways to 4 televisions, so that the 942 output can be watched anywhere.


Just to clarify, with one 942 split to 4 different televisions, can 4 different programs be watched at the same time?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

jtp1947 said:


> Just to clarify, with one 942 split to 4 different televisions, can 4 different programs be watched at the same time?


 No. Two outputs. One HD one SD.

Maybe you should read Mark's great 942 review and information thread.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

jtp1947 said:


> Just to clarify, with one 942 split to 4 different televisions, can 4 different programs be watched at the same time?


No. One program to 4 televisions, when I'm talking about splitting like this.


----------

